# North Jetty Boat Cut Etiquette



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

Last Sunday, I fished the boat cut at the north jetty. Got out there a bit before 8am if I remember right. There were at least 12 boats in the area, all of them on the east side and ample spacing to be courteous to others. 

The current is moving out, so I anchor on the west side of the cut, not to far from the rocks, and just out of casting distance to the cut, unless I really hurl it, which I didn't intend to do. There was plenty of space for boats to travel through the cut without disrupting me, or I them. Now, I know that boats need to get through, but do they have to haul ***** and make wake and potentially screw the fishing up? 
Myself, I'd go through at a fast idle. As the day went on, more and more boats were in the area, on both sides, with some of the fishing boats fairly close to the cut. It didn't affect me as much as it probably did some others who were close to the cut, but not right at the rocks, but a bit further out. Boats would come flying by those anchored boats within close proximity. 
That's my first issue.

Next thing, a twin outboard offshore boat (Century I think) comes right close to me in the direction I'm fishing and drops anchor, drifting back towards the cut. I can tell that his anchor isn't holding, and he then comes even closer and drops again (I could have made a short cast into their boat), and by the time it sticks, he is right smack dab on the edge of the cut. 3 guys and 1 lady. One guy looks at me, and I'm just sitting there watching...maybe he felt uncomfortable being that close. 
Anyway, the bite had stopped for me at that point and was about to leave, but wasn't going to until they got situated, hehe... 
I then watch as they cast into the cut, and shortly after a boat or two comes flying right by them.....go figure. :spineyes:

So I then leave for another spot, as the congestion and traffic are getting to be too much for me.

Thoughts? I don't think I'm expecting too much, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

It is a boat cut, not a fishing cut. At times when the current is ripping have to stay at a good speed to keep directional control going through the cut. I like to stay on plane going through the cut, if that ****** you off, then you are to close to the cut. My boat will make a 1' wake at planing speed, and a 2'+ wake at slow speed. Most all deep V offshore boats are like this, so pick your poison. 


As for the anchoring boat, welcome to jetty fishing.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Sound like you anchored up in a designated boat throughfare. Can't be ticked that boats came through it. It's like fishing off the ICW and getting ticked at boats blowing by you. Par for the course.

Also, If I can hit your boat with my cast at any time, I WILL.


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

Well it is a Boat Cut and I have seen currents and waves push boats up on the rocks if they were not under way at a good speed. ANd I never idle thru the cut, I was in the Coast Guard and have run boats of all sizes and you just don't know how strong it is untill your in the middle of the cut. As for the clowns that get to close while setting anchor, well that is uncalled for and in most cases I have been compelled to say something to the person in charge of the boat. You would be suprised how many will just pull up and leave if you voice your openion. But I'm 6 foot 275, my two fishing buddies are both 6'6" 300 pounds and my son who is useually with us is the State Champion Deadlifter and looks like it so that may deter any confrontation so far. So choose your words wisely...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

You're wrong.


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> It is a boat cut, not a fishing cut. At times when the current is ripping have to stay at a good speed to keep directional control going through the cut. I like to stay on plane going through the cut, if that ****** you off, then you are to close to the cut. My boat will make a 1' wake at planing speed, and a 2'+ wake at slow speed. Most all deep V offshore boats are like this, so pick your poison.
> 
> As for the anchoring boat, welcome to jetty fishing.


 I understand the need for speed. I wasn't too close, for that reason, but a lot of boats that were a good ways out from the cut were getting "fly-by's".

Hell, my second spot was a bit further out to the end, maybe a long cast distance to the rocks, and a boat comes plowing along right between me and the rocks. He gives me the thumbs up...sheesh. All that water out there... I think some people just want to show off their boat.


----------



## Hurley (Jan 10, 2010)

I was out there as well on Sunday an it was pretty crowded. I was on the east side of the cut about 200yds away close to the rocks. Had a boat come close and tried to anchor. He couldn't an by the time he fired his motor he was probably 5ft away. Almost took my anchor line with him. Said o well an moved on to find a better spot since they stopped biting. Always have moments like that but you have more then a mile of rocks to fish. Also with the boat cut I agree with jolly roger I like to plane through it for more control. You know its a boat cut so expect alot of boats to come through on plane especially with the tide ripping out like it was Sunday.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

TECH9405 said:


> I understand the need for speed. I wasn't too close, for that reason, but a lot of boats that were a good ways out from the cut were getting "fly-by's".
> 
> Hell, my second spot was a bit further out to the end, maybe a long cast distance to the rocks, and a boat comes plowing along right between me and the rocks. He gives me the thumbs up...sheesh. All that water out there... I think some people just want to show off their boat.


Do not know what you mean by fly-bys. If you want a boat to slow down going to the cut then speed back up, good luck. Boats are also not going to come toward the cut at what you think is a straight line or straight from the channel. Once you enter the gulf side have to make a hard right turn in order to stay in deep enough water. Often people who do not know any better anchor in the wrong spot and all large boats that go through the cut have to cut between them and the jetty at a good speed to keep from grounding.


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

molddaddy said:


> Well it is a Boat Cut and I have seen currents and waves push boats up on the rocks if they were not under way at a good speed. ANd I never idle thru the cut, I was in the Coast Guard and have run boats of all sizes and you just don't know how strong it is untill your in the middle of the cut. As for the clowns that get to close while setting anchor, well that is uncalled for and in most cases I have been compelled to say something to the person in charge of the boat. You would be suprised how many will just pull up and leave if you voice your openion. But I'm 6 foot 275, my two fishing buddies are both 6'6" 300 pounds and my son who is useually with us is the State Champion Deadlifter and looks like it so that may deter any confrontation so far. So choose your words wisely...


Ok, I'll consider it fish at your own risk if you want to get right on the boat cut, which I don't. Makes sense. 
As far as confrontation, it'll take a real jack hole to get me to say much.

I guess the biggest issue for me is people flying by you when they could have gone a bit wider, or waited a bit longer before blasting off.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

if you are near the boat cut fishing all bets are off. if you don't like boats flying by you while at anchor, go somewhere else. why fish in a cluster fuk anyway.


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

I understand not wanting a confrontation, but sometimes the people just don't realize they are out of line and a simple " Hey Your to close for these conditions" will get them to move on. Just because they can afford the boat doesn't mean they know how to run it or have ever been out in a boat at the helm.


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> Do not know what you mean by fly-bys. If you want a boat to slow down going to the cut then speed back up, good luck. Boats are also not going to come toward the cut at what you think is a straight line or straight from the channel. Once you enter the gulf side have to make a hard right turn in order to stay in deep enough water. Often people who do not know any better anchor in the wrong spot and all large boats that go through the cut have to cut between them and the jetty at a good speed to keep from grounding.
> 
> As luck would have it not many big boats use the boat cut, but at times some of us do. If it saves me a mile or two on my trip I will use the cut. But most of the time I do not.


I mean that boats coming and going in the general area (since there were so many) seemed to run a bit closer to others than they needed to, be it they were coming in the area, or pulling up and leaving. Maybe it's just me, but if a boat is within say, 100ft, I don't want to be blasting past them when I could slowly move through the area and clear the fishing boats. The one that passed between me and the rocks was at the second tower, well past the cut. I guess he just needed a guide rail (rocks...heh).

Thanks for your input. What would you consider a big boat? I passed through it maybe twice with my 23' WA cuddy, and cut to the right on the gulf side to check it out some. Didn't fish that side yet.


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

capt. david said:


> if you are near the boat cut fishing all bets are off. if you don't like boats flying by you while at anchor, go somewhere else. why fish in a cluster fuk anyway.


Yeah, that's the first time I've been out there with so many boats. Only been a handful of times. I'm fairly new to the area.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

it is not even crowded yet!!! here is the deal, if it is crowded anchor on the outside of all those boats. you do not need to be right at the cut or up against the rocks to catch fish there.


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

capt. david said:


> it is not even crowded yet!!!


I figured...when it warms up some, I'll probably try more night fishing, and fishing chocolate bay a bit more, since it's closer to me.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

TECH9405 said:


> I mean that boats coming and going in the general area (since there were so many) seemed to run a bit closer to others than they needed to, be it they were coming in the area, or pulling up and leaving. Maybe it's just me, but if a boat is within say, 100ft, I don't want to be blasting past them when I could slowly move through the area and clear the fishing boats.
> 
> Thanks for your input. What would you consider a big boat? I passed through it maybe twice with my 23' WA cuddy, and cut to the right on the gulf side to check it out some. Didn't fish that side yet.


Boats are going to run all over the place at the cut, it should be expected if you plan on fishing there. Once you get ok with that, then the boat cut is a easy place to catch fish. If you worry about how close they are running by you, not going to be a fun day of fishing.

Any boat with a Mod V or Deep V larger then a bay boat s large enough ground on the gulf side of the cut. Next time you go through the cut pay attention to your depth finder and you will see what I am talking about. Not a big deal as long as you know about it.


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> Boats are going to run all over the place at the cut, it should be expected if you plan on fishing there. Once you get ok with that, then the boat cut is a easy place to catch fish. If you worry about how close they are running by you, not going to be a fun day of fishing.
> 
> Any boat with a Mod V or Deep V larger then a bay boat s large enough ground on the gulf side of the cut. Next time you go through the cut pay attention to your depth finder and you will see what I am talking about.


Oh, I still have fun, can't wait to go back. At least my boat is very visible, so as not to get run over.

I think I was running in about 6-8ft on the gulf side.

How's the fishing on that side of the rocks? Any sheephead? Haven't caught any of those out there yet.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

TECH9405 said:


> Oh, I still have fun, can't wait to go back. At least my boat is very visible, so as not to get run over.
> 
> I think I was running in about 6-8ft on the gulf side.
> 
> How's the fishing on that side of the rocks? Any sheephead? Haven't caught any of those out there yet.


Same as the inside, at times better other times worst.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> You're wrong.


X2 I aint going through there slow in my boat. Plenty of rock there for you to fish if ya dont like the traffic.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

X10 on above. Been going through that cut for 25yrs. and not going to start idling through it now. If you are anchored too close to it is your problem not mine. Seen many boats over the years go through it slow and current puts them right up on the rocks. 

Now I do idle around the area, when around other boats. I do my best not to crowd someone else on the jetty's. Most of the time I am early and get crowded on.

I get tired of seeing and hearing about people getting mad when they are anchored in a channel. IT IS A CHANNEL(BOAT LANE). Many places on the coast are too shallow to go around you or blocked by reefs, jetty's, etc.
I will idle out of courtesy most of the time other than the jetty boat cuts, but I do not have too. Just being nice, but I am not required to be nice. Flip me off, yell at me, etc. when I am in the channel and when I come back by it will be full speed.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Cabin fever is over and peeps are getting out more on the water.. 

Its getting to be that time to hit the granite again.. We frequent the cut mainly to pass through if the gulf side looks more passable. I usually slow down and check the rip of the cut. sometimes it is passable with a slow idle on calmer days and i check out the feechers and spots. If the current winds are ripping. I am also ripping through. No questions asked. Dont matter the size of the hull. You got to make it through with momentum.

As for feeching there.. You best understand its a cut. feech it when its not a weekend...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fishing the boat cut on a Sunday would be about as fun to me as smashing my nutz in a vice...Jus Sayin.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

I'm with you on this one TECH9405. I always ease through the cut. Have been for about 40 years now. Current's not a problem if you know how to handle a boat. I like seeing people smile instead of the one finger salute.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

This is me going thru the boat cut


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

it is a boat cut, but there's no need to blast through it. i've been fishing it for 30 yrs and never had to get much over a idle. i see a lot of boats go thru fast and i think it's because they can't handle their boat at low speed in the current.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

i dont fish the jetties cause i feel no need to feel like im in a boca tarpon tourney. im gunna go watch days of thunder now.... i dislike nascar but that was a good movie.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

smooth move said:


> it is a boat cut, but there's no need to blast through it. i've been fishing it for 30 yrs and never had to get much over a idle. i see a lot of boats go thru fast and i think it's because they can't handle their boat at low speed in the current.


With all due respect sir it just feels safer to go fast there.Not saying full throttle just diligently under control.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> With all due respect sir it just feels safer to go fast there.Not saying full throttle just diligently under control.


X2...The safety of my boat, self, & crew are my top priority. I'm not going to consider your fishing conditions when coming through the small boat cut pass. Unless it is just slick arse calm, I'm not coming off a plane. Just FYI.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Amazing how people start bragging how tough there son is over fishing...


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Gotta fly through to stay in control of your vessel. It's part of fishing the parking lot...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

my boy can kick your boy's arse in ping pong


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

RPG's! Welcome to the weekend!


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Imagine this for a minute: put on a blue uniform, receive a distress call from a mariner on the gulf side of small boat cut, hop into your boat with a 240 machine gun, a giant orange rubrail and a blue light.

Proceed to the cut en route to a vessel dead-in-water, taking on water, and receive the one finger salute from not one, but two separate vessels anchored and fishing just a few yards from either side of the cut. 

They were just telling us we are #1, It's good to feel appreciated now and then! :hairout:

:flag:

Even worse, there were about 20 other boats in the very immediate area that opted not to respond to the distressed vessel who were clearly in sight and could've rendered aid much quicker.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Personally, I never drop anchor around that many boats. I'll gladly find a less popular fishing spot then fish in and apt complex parking lot. I'm in it for the rest and relaxation, not the box full of fish.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

If you fish next to the road, dont complain when cars drive by.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

ShawnQ said:


> Imagine this for a minute: put on a blue uniform, receive a distress call from a mariner on the gulf side of small boat cut, hop into your boat with a 240 machine gun, a giant orange rubrail and a blue light.
> 
> Proceed to the cut en route to a vessel dead-in-water, taking on water, and receive the one finger salute from not one, but two separate vessels anchored and fishing just a few yards from either side of the cut.
> 
> ...


Wow, nice...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Too much boat traffic at the cut when the weather is getting warmer. It becomes dangerous to fish close to the cut since it's a passage way. All boats have the right to speed through. If you park close to the cut, not only you take your chance but also cause danger to other boats and possible to you and your crew. TPWD should post a sign not to allow boat anchoring within 50 yards of the cut to the least. As much as I like to fish at this spot but it's just too dangerous. There are many other spots to fish.


----------



## fishguy74 (Oct 13, 2011)

this is why i fish matagorda, far away from that boat cut...


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*control*



bubbas kenner said:


> With all due respect sir it just feels safer to go fast there.Not saying full throttle just diligently under control.


thought that's what i said, guess i should of said it better. with a little forward momentum most bay boats like a Kenner, are pretty easy to control.


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

Levi said:


> Amazing how people start bragging how tough there son is over fishing...


Levi not once did I say how tough anyone of us was, just that looking at that boatload of grown men may be the reason noone has ever argued when I told them " your getting too close for these conditions" and they always just move on. Don't be an assclown here Levi. It was an observation that when I'm alone in the boat they are more prone to glare at me when asked to move along. And not trying to be tough, it is a matter of safety, I'll tell you if you are to close to my boat and I would never get to close to yours. That the reply you wanted wiseass.


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

ShawnQ said:


> Imagine this for a minute: put on a blue uniform, receive a distress call from a mariner on the gulf side of small boat cut, hop into your boat with a 240 machine gun, a giant orange rubrail and a blue light.
> 
> Proceed to the cut en route to a vessel dead-in-water, taking on water, and receive the one finger salute from not one, but two separate vessels anchored and fishing just a few yards from either side of the cut.
> 
> ...


Yea they don't use that finger when waving for help.... Thanks for your service. But on another side of the coin, a lot of the time before we could get there another boat was already there rendering aid. But in the bay very few even turn on their radio unless they are asking for help.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

This post shows the various mentality's of the fishermen in the area. Not saying some are right or some are wrong. Look's like we all have(somewhat) different opinion's on this issue. I've seen a lot of guy's right in the way of boat's trying to get through the cut.Which is definately wrong. If you fish there ,(near the cut) you just have to put up with the boats flying thru at WOT. I've fished there and had my anchor pull loose because of the wake of other boats.But I expect it. I got over it too.You just have to forgive and forget. It's part of dealing with others.


----------



## dicky78377 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was in front of traylor island once landing nice reds when a boat came and anchored right next to me. I actually had to push off so it wouldn't hit me. I asked them if they wanted a sandwich or a beer.
They left. Lol. I think some people just don't know or don't have common sense.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

molddaddy said:


> But I'm 6 foot 275, my two fishing buddies are both 6'6" 300 pounds and my son who is useually with us is the State Champion Deadlifter...


Holy Cow! What's your draft with that load?

It's your bay, sir...fish on!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I fly through there all the time. I just smile and wave as I throw a wake on all the goofballs giving me the finger. Its like standing in the middle of the highway and being upset when a car blows by you.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

dicky78377 said:


> I was in front of traylor island once landing nice reds when a boat came and anchored right next to me. I actually had to push off so it wouldn't hit me. I asked them if they wanted a sandwich or a beer.
> They left. Lol. I think some people just don't know or don't have common sense.


LOL ~ I've had similar experiences in Aransas Bay. You gotta keep your rod tip down until the boat buzzards pass. Those waters are way over-crowded on the weekends.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> I fly through there all the time. I just smile and wave as I throw a wake on all the goofballs giving me the finger. Its like standing in the middle of the highway and being upset when a car blows by you.[/QUOTE
> 
> My thoughts exactly...


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

Tailshot said:


> Holy Cow! What's your draft with that load?
> 
> It's your bay, sir...fish on!


Yea its a big boat but we never have all of us on the same rail at one time.

This picture is from 11 years ago with all of us on the boat.


----------



## How I roll (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't be THIS guy


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

dicky78377 said:


> I was in front of traylor island once landing nice reds when a boat came and anchored right next to me. I actually had to push off so it wouldn't hit me. I asked them if they wanted a sandwich or a beer.
> They left. Lol. I think some people just don't know or don't have common sense.


I don't understand how people can be so clueless. I've had this happen on the beach, drive 30 miles down and find a spot where you can't see a truck on either side of you as far as the eye can see and setup. Couple hours later a truck will drive up and park 20 yards away. Seriously??? Not as bad as a boat pulling up like that but same mindset I guess.


----------



## dicky78377 (Jan 19, 2012)

How I roll said:


> Don't be THIS guy


Hey thats me. Lol just kidding. Thats not a good spot to achor.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

On a smaller scale we have the same thing at the Moses Lake flood gate. I try to be respectful of others but they make it difficult when they anchor in or next to the channel.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

How I roll said:


> Don't be THIS guy


I was fishing a back lake one time that had only one way in and out, and to get in you HAD to be on plane (too shallow, solid shell). Well This fellow anchored up and was fishing the low part of the mouth when it was time for me to head out. Hated to do it, but my only option was to come through on plane and as soon as I made it over the oyster I had to turn course cause that dang boat. I passed him by about 10 feet. I'm sure he felt like I was being a priick, but when you are in the route of boat traffic and there are no alternative routes, you just gotta accept it I guess. I hated doing it, but it was the only way out other than by 4-wheeler.... Carved up my port side cat a little on the shell cause I couldn't hit the small gap straight on.


----------



## fishguru00 (Aug 10, 2011)

well bbcat, sometimes it can be just as bad...
I have seen people blow through there too - I think it's a little
more dangerous than the boat cut - at least you can see over the rocks.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I was fishing a back lake one time that had only one way in and out, and to get in you HAD to be on plane (too shallow, solid shell). Well This fellow anchored up and was fishing the low part of the mouth when it was time for me to head out. Hated to do it, but my only option was to come through on plane and as soon as I made it over the oyster I had to turn course cause that dang boat. I passed him by about 10 feet. I'm sure he felt like I was being a priick, but when you are in the route of boat traffic and there are no alternative routes, you just gotta accept it I guess. I hated doing it, but it was the only way out other than by 4-wheeler.... Carved up my port side cat a little on the shell cause I couldn't hit the small gap straight on.


Saw a guy poling at the mouth of Pringle once, not sure if he was gonna pole across the mouth or stationary or maybe trying to pole IN to it (I was a ways away) but a boat came flying out of there, had to be right across his bow. These back lake inlets are not a good place to be in the way.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't even know "etiquette" and "jetty" could be used in the same sentence when applied to fishing/boats ...


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

molddaddy said:


> Levi not once did I say how tough anyone of us was, just that looking at that boatload of grown men may be the reason noone has ever argued when I told them " your getting too close for these conditions" and they always just move on. Don't be an assclown here Levi. It was an observation that when I'm alone in the boat they are more prone to glare at me when asked to move along. And not trying to be tough, it is a matter of safety, I'll tell you if you are to close to my boat and I would never get to close to yours. That the reply you wanted wiseass.


I was just pointing it out. If your gonna fish busy areas deal with it, in today's world of stupid inbred people there's gonna be rudeness on the water, I fish over 100 days a year and deal with it everyday. Then again I say to hold your temper... But I have run a few boats down and chewed there ***** till they were about to cry..lol be safe and good fishing


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Levi said:


> I was just pointing it out. If your gonna fish busy areas deal with it, in today's world of stupid inbred people there's gonna be rudeness on the water, I fish over 100 days a year and deal with it everyday. *Then again I say to hold your temper... But I have run a few boats down and chewed there ***** till they were about to cry..lol be safe and good fishing*


I was on one of the botes you ran down...and YES...we were all crying afterwards! It was horrible! I dont even know what we did, but we'll never do it again...maybe it was because we were laughing at a young man kissing a sand trout! :rotfl:


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

ShawnQ said:


> Imagine this for a minute: put on a blue uniform, receive a distress call from a mariner on the gulf side of small boat cut, hop into your boat with a 240 machine gun, a giant orange rubrail and a blue light.
> 
> Proceed to the cut en route to a vessel dead-in-water, taking on water, and receive the one finger salute from not one, but two separate vessels anchored and fishing just a few yards from either side of the cut.
> 
> ...


Your work is appreciated! I got my VHF on just in case I can help someone out too.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> I was on one of the botes you ran down...and YES...we were all crying afterwards! It was horrible! I dont even know what we did, but we'll never do it again...maybe it was because we were laughing at a young man kissing a sand trout! :rotfl:


Bawahwahwa!!! Man you made me laugh out loud. That's a trophy speck my friend... All my customers catch fish like that on my trips! I did run down a new water one day that cut my lines... Made a 50 year old man feel like teenage punk in front of his buddies. No threats have ever been made by me on the water. But I'm good at making stupid people feel more stupid!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Levi said:


> Bawahwahwa!!! Man you made me laugh out loud. That's a trophy speck my friend... All my customers catch fish like that on my trips! I did run down a new water one day that cut my lines... Made a 50 year old man feel like teenage punk in front of his buddies. No threats have ever been made by me on the water. But I'm good at making stupid people feel more stupid!


Yeah...I've heard some strange tails about them Marble Falls bay guides! :smile:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

dicky78377 said:


> I was in front of traylor island once landing nice reds when a boat came and anchored right next to me. I actually had to push off so it wouldn't hit me. I asked them if they wanted a sandwich or a beer.
> They left. Lol. I think some people just don't know or don't have common sense.


99% of the time I fish the weekdays, and I still get a few that get that close.

I always ask them, "Hey just throw me a line and I'll tie you off to my boat."

I usually get a wierd look and they motor off somewhere else to fish.

A lot of times though, they get close because they have no clue how to anchor. I've seen so many just drop their anchor straight down as if they are jigging. Of course the anchor never sets as they do not back off of it and continue to hold it straight down below their boat.

I've told a few of them that maybe they should stick to the shallow bays
and leave the jetties to us. lol!

The days of being courteous to other boaters is disappearing it seems. Sure there are still some of us out there, but the majority now seem to drive their boats like they drive their vehicles. They could care less about anyone around them and only think of themselves.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mustfish said:


> This post shows the various mentality's of the fishermen in the area. Not saying some are right or some are wrong. Look's like we all have(somewhat) different opinion's on this issue. I've seen a lot of guy's right in the way of boat's trying to get through the cut.Which is definately wrong.


It is wrong...& illegal also...

*Operational Violations*

214 Obstruct passage in traveled portion of river, channel or boat ramp (PWC) 31.101


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CAPSIZED said:


> I fly through there all the time. I just smile and wave as I throw a wake on all the goofballs giving me the finger. Its like standing in the middle of the highway and being upset when a car blows by you.


This could also get you a ticket...

*Operational Violations*

213 Hazardous wake or wash (PWC) 31.098


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Just my two cents, learned to fish the jetties back in the "60's". There was just as much traffic as now, cept most were a bit more courteous! Sorry, but if your near the cut, everyone is going through on plane and it going to cause you problems. I learned from my dad, stand off and idle, don't move in unless waved in, idle in and lower your anchor quietly, after your anchor sets turn off your engine, when leaving repeat process in reverse! Thank those who waved you in


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Love jetty fishing on summer morning. Stacked 4-5 deep from the rocks. Stereos and conversations blasting away.


----------

